# Replacing hooks on clarkspoons?



## leonreno (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone changed the hooks on their clarkspoons with higher grade hooks? The hooks they come with have never seemed sharp enough for me, I always sharpen them but they don't seem to stay very sharp either. I changed some one time with bass trailer hooks (the kind that you fit over the primary hook, and it trails behind the first hook) and they worked ok, but were a little short. Any suggestions would be great.


----------

